# hmmmmmmmm.......



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

Someone today was trying to tell me that he has a 6 metre piraracu (aripaima gigas). and that he's heard of one getting 9 metres. no matter how many times i told him 'they dont get that big, you must mean 9 feet.' he would get mad and say NO ITS METRES... 

piraracu average around 8 feet, could you imagine one being 9 metres (30 feet)?

laughing.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Checking several places I have seen 15 feet in size for wild grown. In captivity it is much 7 to 8 feet. One site had it at 16 feet.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

http://www.inpa.gov.br/cpca/luizoli/fotos/27_pirarucu.jpg

http://www.thejump.net/id/arapaima.htm


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

HOLY COW!!! that's a HUGE fish!! I want one.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Good lord, I don't want one. How much would it cost to FEED that thing?


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

lol 200 dollars a month...i think ive heard of a fish that gets 9 meters


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

Dodey Dodey Shoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Can i put two of these in a 10 gallon with a dwarf gourami?


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

lol thats funny,no wait its:ROFLMFAO FUNNY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

euRasian32 said:


> Can i put two of these in a 10 gallon with a dwarf gourami?


SURE! and maybe you could add a school of neon tetras too.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Just be sure to pre-cycle the tank and be ready for minutely water changes. Heck. Just stick a hose in the tanks and let it run. If you have a drain in the floor you will be fine. LOL


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

I hope a newbie doesnt come and read this thread LOLOLOL


----------

